

Odds on Next Microsoft CEO - goronbjorn
http://sportsbeta.ladbrokes.com/Specials/Microsoft-Specials/Next-Microsoft-CEO-N-1z0z7huZ1z0z1etZ1z0ys9q/

======
busterc
Missing David Sacks

